# Poodles have attitude problems ??



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not true. Poodles can be aloof to strangers, but are very loving to their family (Dash loves EVERYONE). He was extremely easy to house break. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

That's bull.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Totally untrue. You (and your family) just need to meet a well-bred and well-trained poodle or two. I guarantee you'll fall in love. For what it's worth, our mini boy, Beau, loves everyone, and his pottying habits have always been impeccable.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Definitely not true! My little Trixie has the sweetest personality you could ever ask for and she is friendly towards everyone she meets. :love2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

larasatinening said:


> I've been wanting to get a dog for a while and have been studying many different breeds to find on suitable for me, and came up with the poodle. But when I mentioned it to my family they were shocked. They told me " don't you know poodles are one of the b!tchiest dogs and they have attitude problems. They also pee everywhere"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like all the myths about poodles being frou-frou, snooty, etc., rolled into one. i would say, find a poodle from a good breeder who is careful about health and temperament and you'll be happy. all dog breeds have variations. i am sure some poodles are hyper or barky or aloof. but that's very unlikely if they'e from the right breeder.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

The word "stranger" is not in Luce's vocabulary!! She loves EVERYONE!! AND EVERY DOG!!! I had the potty issues not her! I didn't pay enough attention to her so she would have accidents - bad me  When she was about a year old - no more accidents, she has good control and I have a potty patch just in case I am late from work - she has used it also fairly recently.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am on my seventh toy poodle, all have been extremely well housebroken, taking from a couple if days to a couple of weeks tops to achieve perfection.
They have all been extraordinarily affectionate with family, and people that they get to spend some time getting to know, but all except for one have been aloof with strangers - not scared, and certainly not aggressive - just disinterested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

larasatinening said:


> I've been wanting to get a dog for a while and have been studying many different breeds to find on suitable for me, and came up with the poodle. But when I mentioned it to my family they were shocked. They told me " don't you know poodles are one of the b!tchiest dogs and they have attitude problems. They also pee everywhere"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of poodle temperament questions the last few days! A good chance to brag about my poodle puppy again!

Cooper is a mini poodle who is 15 weeks old this week. Just like you, I did tons of research before circling back to the poodle. We started out thinking standard - then realized they are pretty big. With two kids in the house we choose a mini. Or as goldilocks would say - just right. 

I searched and searched for a breeder until I found just the right one. Or should I say we found each other. A good breeder is searching for you almost as much as you are searching for them! My breeder only has one or two litters a year and is very selective about her future owners. She loves her dogs. 

Cooper is an amazing dog. Smart, stubborn, social and active. I did mention stubborn, but we channel that drive into a positive trait. He learns quickly and once he's figured something out, he's keen to show it off. His smarts and persistence have helped him get housebroken quickly, learn great manners, and master the daily routine. The only challenge - he sometimes doesn't like walking on a lead. But - he is just 15 weeks old. Pretty typical puppy stuff. 

As for the peeing issue - any dog can have a housebreaking issue. I can say very firmly every accident Cooper has had (there have only been 3) are 100% my fault. I missed his cues. Now that we've figured that part out - errorless. 

All and all - he's exactly what we wanted. A beautiful smart active member of our family who is always up for an adventure.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a poodle from a good breeder who does health testing. He came to me as a service dog release with fear issues. He is cautious and reserved and definitely does not like strangers running up to him and will back away from them. Once he knows someone he is fine with them. He is an excellent judge of character and has been known to growl. He is not corrected for this as it tells us he is uncomfortable and we take steps to ensure he feels safe and protected. (We worked with a behaviourist) 

He is vocal and likes to talk and is a much loved member of our family. They like to be with their people. He can be quite the clown.

I don't think of them as stubborn so much as they are smart and are constantly thinking. This needs to be channelled through training. Training of both you and the puppy. 

Be careful of thinking that a poodle is a frou frou dog. They are not. They require physical and mental exercise, a lot of it. 

Further, plan in the cost of poodle grooming and I would suggest health insurance no matter what breed of dog you get. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree with everything that has been said...I would only add that poodles are very unique dogs. They are very affectionate and seek to please...so if there are problems a little gentle correction is generally all that is needed. They are sensitive and DO have their people preferences. That doesn't make them unfriendly with others just perhaps as stated a little "aloof" Most people don't notice my male is aloof because he is friendly...we notice because we know him; he is tolerant of others...especially the grandkids...but is a bit protective of his space. We've learned not to let the kids approach him too fast when he is on his bed. He takes nap time very seriously.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Not true at all. I heard some of that same nonsense when I told everyone that I wanted a St. Poodle, even from my sister who is a dog trainer... I am so glad I am not a person that gives a s*** what anyone else thinks. I have found they are just about perfect in everyway. I do think they are sensitive and if they have come from something bad, I don't think they bounce back as fast as some of the other breeds. They are smart and that can cause them to get into trouble without training. Go ahead and join the Best Dogs in the World Club, you will be glad that you did.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd just spend an hour or twenty reading through this forum! We have every sort of poodle you can imagine here - toys, minis, standards, every colour, sex, temperament and age out there!

Poodles are fantastic dogs, generally the better bred they are the better the dog and also an awful lot depends on how they are treated, trained, socialised etc. 

But they're a bit like people in woolly clothes - they like some things, don't like others and can have the full range of characteristics just like us, extremely sociable or a bit quieter, snugglers, cuddlers, and the not so overtly affectionate, super brainy, slightly dim, you name it and poodle forum has it! There are service dogs, agility dogs, obedience dogs and of course the show dogs, but above all there are the companion dogs.

And we love them all in their infinite variety of poodleness


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> I'd just spend an hour or twenty reading through this forum! We have every sort of poodle you can imagine here - toys, minis, standards, every colour, sex, temperament and age out there!
> 
> Poodles are fantastic dogs, generally the better bred they are the better the dog and also an awful lot depends on how they are treated, trained, socialised etc.
> 
> ...


YUP!!!!!!!!!! My opinion exactly!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I honestly don't think there is any breed that fits the description you were given by family members and definitely not poodles.......go to some dog shows, meet the breeders and see some of the dogs and make your own decision, since the dog will be yours anyway. 

I have had poodles for many many years and your description does not fit any one of them, nor does it fit any other poodles I have come in contact with. Again, do your own research -- my Sunny is the calmest, sweetest poodle you could ever meet and has never so much as lifted a leg in the house.... now if you go the puppy mill route.....well, then you really don't know what you are getting.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, duplicate.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Not true for my 2. To me they are perfect! Extremely well behaved, super smart and sweet and loving 

1)No bad attitude , never

2) No potty problems, they both bring their leash to me (even up the stairs) to let me know they want to go outside and potty

PERFECTION! 

 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pictures didn't attach 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

So not true...as you can see we love our bred ! My Toy Poodle is my Medical Alert Service Dog. She loves everyone, and is the smartest dog that I have ever known. No potty problems here. She has traveled thousands of miles with me by plane,train and automobile. She stays in hotels and eats in restaurants. She goes shopping, to the movies and the theater. She catches mice and bugs and loves the ocean. 

She is also an AKC CGC and CGCA. She has passed her Public Access Test and updated her Public Access Test two weeks ago. 

So my question is who has the the attitude problem ? LOL
I hope you get your poodle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

NO i would say that's the opposite of a poodle. Sometimes (JUST SOMETIMES) teddy can be slightly stubborn (i think its his genius brain thinking which to do), but lets just say that hes the least stubborn dog i've ever met! ALL dogs have SOME stubbornness, they aren't robots. mine is also a Allergy Detection k9 goes with me everywhere.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a first time puppy owner so I do not know much.However, I have to say its going great with Zoe and we could not be happier.It is not so different that having your children. It takes a lot of time and patience.
She just turned 16 weeks .... we did not get her from a breeder. We are not having any problems. She is smart, loveable, great with my children and other children coming into house. She is not stubborn , but has a feisty personality.

As for the housebreaking.... I think she is doing ok. She goes out every 4 hours and doesn't go out at night since 11 weeks. I keep her out of crate for an hour or so after doing her bushiness.I watch her like a hawk.{Take her straight out when I catch her peeing.} She has never had a poo accident but does have pee sometimes. I am just being patient until she gets it. 
I will take any suggestions on how to make it go faster or what I can do better.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would agree about the attitude, but I like that. Poodles are independent thinkers; they were bred to assess a situation and find a solution, and you will really find that if you enjoy any dog sports. They are smart! If you want blind obedience, you might want to choose a herding breed; I have nothing against herding breeds btw, I love them too. But there's something about poodles that you will love, if you decide to go that way. They are wicked smart and intuitive to your feelings. If you get a poodle, you will find if you are thinking about something that makes you frustrated, suddenly your poodle will be at your side, wagging her tail and trying to make you feel better. And all you did was remember something frustrating! Find a good breeder and tell them exactly what you honestly want in terms of energy levels, and they will help you. As for peeing everywhere, no that's not true. My Indy only ever had one accident in the house; her sister had a couple more, but they were completely and reliably house trained a week after I got them.


----------



## Ms.Bijou (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm relatively new to poodles but have had Chihuahuas 20 years. Talk about attitude! My poodles are sweethearts. One is definitely standoffish with strangers but the other one loves strangers and everyone else. 

To be fair, I have a Chi now that loves visitors and children too.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

larasatinening said:


> I've been wanting to get a dog for a while and have been studying many different breeds to find on suitable for me, and came up with the poodle. But when I mentioned it to my family they were shocked. They told me " don't you know poodles are one of the b!tchiest dogs and they have attitude problems. They also pee everywhere"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I think of a stubborn dog breed, it isn't the poodle that comes to mind. It is the terrier breed. There are a lot of terriers in the size I like, 25-35, but they are not as easy to train as your average poodle. I am just talking temperaments in general. 

I did have a poodle when I was a child that was hard to house train, but I blame our ignorance and not the dog. I never had a problem house training our last poodle.

I think poodles get a bad rap because of some of the bad breeders out there who don't produce good quality puppies. If we are more careful about the breeder we choose and that breeder supports us and stand behinds the quality of the puppy, I wouldn't worry about all the bad press poodles get sometimes.


----------



## Ms.Bijou (Jun 17, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> When I think of a stubborn dog breed, it isn't the poodle that comes to mind. It is the terrier breed. There are a lot of terriers in the size I like, 25-35, but they are not as easy to train as your average poodle. I am just talking temperaments in general.
> .


Wow. What breeds of terriers are you speaking about? I have a toy fox terrier and had a Jack Russel mix and they are/were the very most biddable dogs I've ever owned! My Jack mix used to just watch me everyday, waiting to get a HINT at anything she might be able to do for me. She did anything I told her to do, as does this toy fox terrier. Less independent than either of my poodles. Both perfectly potty trained.

Also wanted to add, for the OP, my Poodle boy potty trained himself. The first day was tough because he didn't want to potty in a new environment from the one he came from but after the first day, it was a done deal. 4 months old he was.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

larasatinening said:


> I've been wanting to get a dog for a while and have been studying many different breeds to find on suitable for me, and came up with the poodle. But when I mentioned it to my family they were shocked. They told me " don't you know poodles are one of the b!tchiest dogs and they have attitude problems. They also pee everywhere"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Each dog is different the same as any other breed. They are all individuals and have different personalities. Whether the dog is well bred, the product of a backyard breeder, puppy mill, stray, owner surrender, you name it. You will find they are all different and have their own attributes or deficiencies. 

If you have 3 children, none of the 3 will be the same or act the same. They are products of their environment as well as parentage same as dogs. Except dogs are easier to train.


----------

